#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Plotter HP DesignJet T770 44" με τροχήλατη βάση

## YIORGOS78

Plotter, HP Designjet T770 , hard disk 160 GB, memory 8 GB, 2400 x1200 dpi, lan, usb, 44 ' in, σε άριστη κατάσταση, έχουν γίνει μόλις 8 εκτυπώσεις σχεδίων, με τροχήλατη βάση για εύκολη μετακίνηση. 
τιμή 1.800¤

----------

